# Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!



## Norbert63 (5. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein ganz blöde Frage und zwar, kann man das Teichvolumen berechnen, wenn man nur den Umfang und die Tiefe hat?

Hintergrund ist folgender, mein Bekannter hat einen Teich der ungefähr so aussieht
 

Er ist immer von ca. 2000l ausgegangen.  
Daten: Umfang 9m, Tiefe 0,6m steile Wände.

Nun habe ich mal 2 Rechnungen gemacht und bekomme 2 unterschiedlich Werte.

Rechnung 1: Zylinder
9m Umfang ergibt ca. einen Durchmesser von 2,86m = Radius von ca. 1,43m
also 1,43 x 1,43 x 3,14 x 0,6m = ca.3,85 also 3850 Liter

Rechnung 2 Quader
9m Umfang ergibt eine Länge von 3,3 und eine Breite von 1,2m
also 3,3 x 1,2 x 0.6m = 2,376 = 2376 Liter


Wo ist der Fehler oder kann man das Volumen so überhaupt nicht errechnen.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## troll20 (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

Hallo Norbert,

ich glaube kaum das es dafür eine geeignete Berechnungsmethode gibt.
Jedenfalls sind deine beiden herangezogenen Methoden nur für grobe Schätzungen geeignet. Im Normalfall sollte jedoch die zweite Lösung am besten hinkommen. Sofern du da noch ein paar Liter abziehst für nicht 100% senkrechte Wände, Landzungen sowie eingebrachte Steine, Pflanzen usw.......
Bei der Umfangberechnung vom Zylinder müßtes du dann die Formel an ein Oval anpssen und selbst dann werden die Ergebnisse nicht Identisch werden. 
Den sonst müßtes du als Grundlage für die Quaderberechnung den Umfang auf Länge x Breite umrechnen, sprich den Kreis in eine Rechteckige Form ziehen.

mfg René


----------



## hkkleemann (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

Da müsstest du - wenn du dir das wirklich geben willst - mit Integralrechnung an die Sache rangehen!


----------



## Plätscher (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*



Norbert63 schrieb:


> Rechnung 1: Zylinder
> 9m Umfang ergibt ca. einen Durchmesser von 2,86m = Radius von ca. 1,43m
> also 1,43 x 1,43 x 3,14 x 0,6m = ca.3,85 also 3850 Liter
> 
> ...



Hallo,

du kannst durch Umfang und Tiefe keinen unregelmäßigen Körper ausrechnen. Beispiel: du hast ja die buchtförmige Einbuchtung, sie vermindert das Volumen, würde sie nach aussen gehen vergrößert sie das Volumen, in beiden Fällen ist aber der Umfang und die Tiefe gleich. 

Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich da sehe, wäre eine Annäherung, also erst den Teich als Rechteck berechnen, dann den Durchmesser als Kreis und als Quadrat rechnen.  Quadratfläche minus Kreisfläche, die Differenz vom Rechteck abziehen. Jetzt noch die Einbuchtung als Halbkreis betrachten also 1(2 Durchmesser zum Quadrat mal Pi und das Ergebnis durch 2 teilen und vom Oval abziehen. Jetzt hast du ungefähr die Oberfläche. Der Volumenverlust durch die Abschrägung würde ich Schätzen. Kannst natürlich auch diese Rechnung anstatt mit zweidimensionalen Flächen als dreidimensionale Körper rechnen und dabei die Schrägen berücksichtigen, dann wird es etwas genauer.

Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Norbert63 (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

Hallo,

wenn ich in das Rechteck ein Oval reinsetze dann würde ich ca.1865 Liter bekommen, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, bin ja schon fast 50jahre aus der Schule 

Dann würden die 2000l ja ungefähr hinkommen, ich war mir aber sicher das es mehr Liter sind, deswegen die Gedankenspiele.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## troll20 (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*



Norbert63 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich in das Rechteck ein Oval reinsetze dann würde ich ca.1865 Liter bekommen, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, bin ja schon fast 50jahre aus der Schule
> 
> ...



mm ich kan mich auch irren aber wenn ich die 9 Meter Umfang in 4 Seiten teile dann erhalte ich eine Länge von 2,25.
2,25x 2,25x 0,6 (für die Tiefe ergibt 3,0375 m³ was ja schon etwas näher an deine 3850 Liter kommt. Nur wie schon alle anderen erwähnt haben ist das nicht der richtige weg zum Ergebniss


----------



## Springmaus (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

@troll20

     dann müssten aber überall 60 cm tiefe sein oder 


ganz schön schwierig !!


----------



## Norbert63 (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

@ troll20

du hast recht mit deinem Quadrat und wenn ich ein Rechteck von 2,5m x 2m x0,6m mache, komme ich auf 3000Liter.

Stimmt wohl, so einfach kann man die Literzahl wohl nicht ausrechnen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## troll20 (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*



Springmaus schrieb:


> @troll20
> 
> dann müssten aber überall 60 cm tiefe sein oder
> 
> ...



@ Springmaus, das war ja die Grundvorraussetzung für die Berechnungsmöglichkeiten


----------



## koifischfan (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

Ich würde als Form ein Parallelogramm annehmen und dann einen halben Kreis abziehen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

Hallo Norbert,

wie wärs denn mit dieser Berechnung ?

PS: findest Du Deinen Besatz (EuroKoi 6St. ca. 10-15cm und 1x ca.20cm) nicht etwas viel für Deinen kleinen Teich wenn denn die 2.500 L laut Profil noch aktuell sind ?  Die Fischfarm Schubert schreibt z.B. einen Mindestteichinhalt von 10.000 L bei Koi Haltung, ich denke auch die Euro Kois werden nicht klein bleiben und dann ?


----------



## Norbert63 (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

@ 69pflanzenfreund69

danke für den Link, den kannte ich noch gar nicht 

Zu meinem Teich:
Ich bin gerade dabei einen neuen Teich zu bauen 


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## drwr (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

Hallo,

es gibt eine einfache Methode : ein Set von Söll, das mißt das Volumen exakt über die
Verdünnung.

http://www.teich-filter.eu/teich-filter-shop/wassertest/soell-teichgroessenbestimmer-bis-16m.html

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Hüslischnägg (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*



Norbert63 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal ein ganz blöde Frage und zwar, kann man das Teichvolumen berechnen, wenn man nur den Umfang und die Tiefe hat?
> 
> Norbert



Hallo Norbert

Ich habe dir eine PN geschickt.

Viele Grüsse Jacqueline
________________________


----------



## danyvet (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

Wieso PN?
Was ist denn so geheim an der Berechnung des Teichvolumens???
Wir wollen doch alle was lernen hier!!! 


@Wolfgang:
Wie kann man sich das vorstellen, wie das mit der Verdünnung funktioniert? Ich hab mir zwar den Link durchgelesen, aber hab keine Ahnung, wie das funktionieren soll


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*



danyvet schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich das vorstellen, wie das mit der Verdünnung funktioniert? Ich hab mir zwar den Link durchgelesen, aber hab keine Ahnung, wie das funktionieren soll


Hallo Dany,
schau mal hier in den uuuuralten Thread https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18189 
Ist zwar nicht ausgiebig beschrieben, aber das Funktionsprinzip.

Oh ich seh grad beim söll Teichgrößenbestimmer das dieser nicht mehr lieferbar ist.
Hab allerdings nicht geschaut, ob es da was neues gibt.


----------



## Hüslischnägg (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*



danyvet schrieb:


> Wieso PN?
> Was ist denn so geheim an der Berechnung des Teichvolumens???
> Wir wollen doch alle was lernen hier!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## danyvet (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

Hallo Jaqueline,

natürlich ist eine PN geheim. Nur der Empfänger kann sie lesen, die anderen können nicht an der Information teilhaben.
Und ja, bitte, ich will auch eine PN, denn ich will jetzt wissen, was das ist, das man hier nicht veröffentlichen kann


----------



## danyvet (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

@ Andreas:
danke für den Link zum Thread, aber leider funzen die Links, die dort angegeben sind, nicht mehr. Und eine Erklärung steht da nicht wirklich, zumindest nicht so, dass ich versteh, wie das Prinzip funktioniert.

"KH vorher, dann Zugabe einer Substanz.
Darauffolgende Messung der KH.
Resultierend daraus das Volumen."

Hmmm.... kapier ich nicht


----------



## Andi1104 (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

Hallo.

Den Söll teichgrößenbestimmer hab ich auch schon mal probiert -> bei mir hats leider nicht gefunkt.
Ich würde sagen am besten kommt man hin (wenn der Teich nicht zu groß ist, denn ansonsten gehts ins Geld ) wenn man den Teich entleert (z.b. zum reinigen) und vor bzw. nach dem füllen auf die Wasseruhr schaut.

Mit dem Söll funkt folgendermaßen:
Angenommen die KH ist 6 danach gibt man die Lösung (ich glaub KH+) ins Wasser und anhand der beigelegten Tabelle kann man dann nach erneutem Messen z.b. KH 8 wieviel Wasser etwa im Teich ist.
Je weniger der Wert gestiegen ist desto größer der Teich. Ist aber ausfürlich beschrieben, aber wie gesagt bei mir hats nicht geklapt.

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## danyvet (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

Danke, jetzt versteh ich! 
Fragt sie nur, wie genau man das berechnen kann. Auf den m³ genau??


----------



## Andi1104 (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

Nein ich glaub das waren sogar an die +/-300l, genau weiß ichs nicht mehr ist ja auch schon 4 Jahre her :?.

Wenn jemand an sowas Interesse hat, ich habe es erst voriges Jahr beim Zgonc gesehen.
Kostet so weit ich weiß ca. 15€.


----------



## Nikolai (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

Hallo Norbert,
dass Deine Berechnung nicht aufgeht, hast Du ja auch schon erkannt. Statt lange zu rechnen, mußt Du einfach die Extreme betrachten. Hast Du einen ganz ganz schmalen Graben mit Deinem Umfang, könnte der Inhalt auch weniger als ein Liter betragen.
Die Integralrechnung bringt Dich auch nicht wirklich weiter, weil Du die unregelmäßige Form des Umfangs erst einmal in einer mathematische Formel definieren müßtest.
Aber in Anlehnung an die Integralrechnung ist folgende Vorgehensweise recht genau: Mit Hilfe zweier Latten grenzt Du immer einen Streifen von z.B. 10cm ab, mißt die mittlere Länge, ermittelst die mittlere Tiefe und bestimmst daraus das Volumen. Das wiederholst Du Stück für Stück, bis Du die ganze Fläche erfasst hast.
Nun brauchst Du nur noch die einzelnen Volumina adieren und erhälst damit das Gesamtvolumen.


Gruß Nikolai

PS: Andere schauen bei der Erstbefüllung einfach auf die Wasseruhr


----------



## danyvet (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*



Nikolai schrieb:


> PS: Andere schauen bei der Erstbefüllung einfach auf die Wasseruhr



...andere HABEN keine Wasseruhr ))


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

Teich entleeren bitte nur wenn die Fische in eine IH mit Teichwasser kommen bis der Teich sich wieder nach dem Füllen eingefahren hat.


----------



## Nikolai (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

Hallo Dany, hallo Ralf,
wer spricht denn hier vom Entleeren. Das sollte nur ein Tip für Neueinsteiger sein, die ihren Teich aus dem öffentlichen Wassernetz befüllen. Auch wenn es naheliegend ist, vergißt man das mitunter.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichvolumen berechnen - blöde Frage!*

ich meinte diesen Hinweis vom Andi



Andi1104 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen am besten kommt man hin (wenn der Teich nicht zu groß ist, denn ansonsten gehts ins Geld ) *wenn man den Teich entleert* (z.b. zum reinigen) und vor bzw. nach dem füllen auf die Wasseruhr schaut.


----------

